
Loneliness – What characteristics are associated with feeling lonely? - DanBC
https://www.ons.gov.uk/peoplepopulationandcommunity/wellbeing/articles/lonelinesswhatcharacteristicsandcircumstancesareassociatedwithfeelinglonely/2018-04-10
======
barking
I find the bar charts on that page very hard to read some reason, it's like
they are not as intuitive as they could be.

